# Puppy timeline



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Could one of you experienced puppy parents give me a timeline for the following:

When did your pup master house training?
Sleep 8 hours at night?
Transition out of the land shark phase?
Join an obedience class (not puppy class)?

Thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

House training and sleeping through the night both happened right around 12 weeks. 

Land Shark phase I remember ending around 16 or 18 weeks.

He was about 16 weeks when we joined the obedience class. We started a 6 week puppy class at 9 weeks and then rolled right into obedience when puppy class was over.


----------



## &RIGGS (Nov 30, 2011)

childsplay said:


> Could one of you experienced puppy parents give me a timeline for the following:
> 
> When did your pup master house training?
> Sleep 8 hours at night?
> ...


Riggs was housetrained 100% at about 12 weeks. I _thought_ he was 100% at about 10 weeks but did have one more accident. At 12 weeks he was going to the door and "asking" to go out (whining) very consistently. 

He slept through the night starting at about 9 weeks, but even now at just over 5 months still gets up some nights if I don't restrict his water in the evenings. 

He is still a bit of a shark :crazy:. He stopped almost completely around 12-14 weeks and then started again when the teething started around 4 months. But...it turned from biting/nipping to more of a gnawing thing with the teething. And he'll stop on command at this point (and won't re-start as long as I get him something else to gnaw on). He's nearly finished cutting his new teeth now and I've noticed a big decrease in all mouthing.

We started a beginning obedience class around 13 weeks and transitioned to a semi-private group training (2 pups) at about 16 weeks. We have continuously met with the (semi)private trainer weekly since then and will continue for quite a while yet. 

*On a side note, I can't sing the praises of my trainer enough! If anybody is in Utah and looking for a great trainer with GSD experience let me know.*


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

childsplay said:


> Could one of you experienced puppy parents give me a timeline for the following:
> 
> When did your pup master house training?
> Sleep 8 hours at night?
> ...


*Cheyenne (currently 15 mos)*
When did your pup master house training? 14 weeks
Sleep 8 hours at night? 14 weeks
Transition out of the land shark phase? 20 weeks
Join an obedience class (not puppy class)? 18 weeks

*Panzer (currently 12 weeks)*
When did your pup master house training? He is 97% there.
Sleep 8 hours at night? Not yet, but only getting up 1x a night, instead of 3! Woo hoo!
Transition out of the land shark phase? He luckily hasn't been a land shark!! I'm hoping it stays that way!!!!
Join an obedience class (not puppy class)? He will transition right to Obedience when puppy class is done - at about 16 weeks.


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

When you all say transitioned out of the landshark phase do you mean 100% no more play biting? Or just that it's not 24/7 chase and bite your feet, legs, hands, etc. etc.

My pup was never really a huge landshark... but she is almost 7 mo old now and still play bites now and again (usually if I try to pet her in the middle of playing).

Also, when you say potty trained.. does that include someone else's house too? 

My pup is good in my apt but my family will be puppy sitting at there house for a week in May and I'm wondering if her potty training will transfer there or if she'll be confused at the added space and pee off in a corner somewhere (hope not!)


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Jazmyn is 95% house trained at 15 weeks. We factor in the lengthier time because we live in a basement apartment, and she can't see outside when she has to go. If she does have a small accident (only ever pee), it's because we didn't catch sitting in front of the door. We need to get a bell. We don't restrict water.

By 11-12 weeks, Jazmyn was sleeping fully through the night (10pm-6am). At 19 weeks, she now pretty much goes in her crate on her own around 9:30pm and will sleep right through to 7am. 

Jazmyn is still a landshark some days. She is now heavily teething at just before 5 months old. Like Riggs above, its not the constant nipping but gnawing and chewing to relieve the teething pains. We taught "leave it" and it works most of the time.

We were in puppy kindergarten from 12-16 weeks and enrolled in basic obedience at 16 weeks. Jazmyn is dog reactive now so we're withdrawing from obedience and going to work with a private trainer from here forwards.


----------



## &RIGGS (Nov 30, 2011)

TheActuary said:


> Also, when you say potty trained.. does that include someone else's house too?
> 
> My pup is good in my apt but my family will be puppy sitting at there house for a week in May and I'm wondering if her potty training will transfer there or if she'll be confused at the added space and pee off in a corner somewhere (hope not!)


I was worried about that, too, but we have had no problems. I've taken Riggs to my parents' house and a friends house for hours at a time and he has found a door, sat in front of it and whined without fail! I did keep a close eye on him to be sure he wasn't sniffing around seeming to look for a place to potty for the first couple of trips, but now I have no worries about that.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

When did your pup master house training? by 5 months
Sleep 8 hours at night? by 4 months
Transition out of the land shark phase? by 4-5 months
Join an obedience class (not puppy class)? at 4 months

Stella who is 9 months now will still on occasion bite my arms or hands but that is when she is over stimulated by play and she understands the command "don't bite the mommy". 

Housetraining carried over to other houses, the car, etc. Once she got it, she got it.

And she is quite the old lady when it comes to bedtime....she just goes upstairs and lays down when she is done for the day.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

TheActuary said:


> When you all say transitioned out of the landshark phase do you mean 100% no more play biting?


 Oh Lord no, he's 15 months old and still play bites. 




TheActuary said:


> Also, when you say potty trained.. does that include someone else's house too?


 This made me laugh. . . when he was a year old we went to my in-laws' for Christmas. The first think Kopper did was lift his leg on the Christmas tree! 

Seriously, though, it's been my experience that house breaking does not always transfer right away. When I was fostering, it got to be a running joke that I would house break a dog, he'd live in my house for months without ever having an accident, and the day he was adopted he'd go to his new home and pee on the carpet. With a dog that's recently been housebroken, you do need to keep an eye on them in new environments.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> my pup came home at 9 weeks olds. 11 days
and 10 accidents he was house broken but it's different
for all of them and it also depends on your training.

2>>>> i don't remember his sleep schedule. the first couple 
of weeks he was home he was out every 2 hours over night. 
from 4 months old untill he was 8 months old he would wake 
one of us up at 4:00 am to go out. we never refused him. 
if he asked to go out one of us took him out.

3>>>> i remember when my pup was 6 months old
he crossed the room and nipped my knee and continued
to the livingroom to lay down. i went to pet him last night
and he slightly nipped me out of excitement. my dog
is 4.5 yrs. old.

4>>>> my dog was ina puppy class at 10 weeks old.
OB training started at 4 months. he knew a few things 
before the OB class started but all of the good stuff
started at 4 months old.



childsplay said:


> Could one of you experienced puppy parents give me a timeline for the following:
> 
> 1>>>> When did your pup master house training?
> 
> ...


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info, everyone! 

Uther is 12 weeks and has started sleeping through the night, going into the crate himself, and seems to be house trained (no accidents for a week).

He's still super mouthy, but I'm thinking we have another month or two of that.

We started puppy class and I can't wait for the first real obedience class!

Thanks again, it's good to know we're on target for most things.


----------

